# How long do your stickers last?



## Novriil (Jun 28, 2010)

I bought a HUGE bunch of stickers from CS almost a year ago or so. Now I haven't used almost none of them. When I get cubes then I first put on those stickers that come with it so that I can try them out. This way I don't waste any good stickers on a crappy cube that I'm gonna sell for 2 bucks. Unfortunately those stickers last so long that I don't have to change them at all :/ I scratch 1 stricker a little bit in a year?

Do you put CS/good stickers on at the first when you get a cube or do you try the same way as me? And how long do your stickers last?



E: If this should be in hardware then move it to there..


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 28, 2010)

Novriil said:


> Now I haven't used almost none of them.



??

Let me put it this way. I've been cubing for roughly 7 months and I've never had to take off Cubesmith stickers because they were old/peeling.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 28, 2010)

It depends on the cube. The original stickers on my two FIIs didn't last two days. Meanwhile, the stickers on my LanLan 2x2x2 show no signs of wear whatsoever.


----------



## Novriil (Jun 28, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> Novriil said:
> 
> 
> > Now I haven't used almost none of them.
> ...



I meant that I haven't put CS stickers on to cubes. I have used only those that I put on a cube at first and they last very-very long..


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 28, 2010)

I just leave the stickers on that I came with the cube. However, I've had to replace maybe 3 3x3's w/ cubesmith stickers. I bought ~15 sets, so I'm set for a looong time.


----------



## Dene (Jun 29, 2010)

I recommend trying out the stickers that come with the cube. If you like the cube, then replace with cubesmith stickers. They last forever


----------



## Away (Jun 30, 2010)

3 months and going with default type f-II stickers.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jun 30, 2010)

The only stickers i've ever replaced were those on my lanlan 2x2, and the cubesmith ones i put on don't look much different than the day i put them on.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jun 30, 2010)

I've used cubesmith tiles that lasted well over a year, and what made them "get replaced" is the fact the core broke so I ended up throwing that cube away (Although I shouldn't have, it was a really well broken in storebought, but I was never able to find one edge piece until about 2 months ago, nearly a year after it broke). I love the tiles but after using stickers so long the color is off enough to throw my recognition off, and I end up not liking the tiles after loving them so much.


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Jun 30, 2010)

The majority of the cubes I own I still frequently use and I typically use the stickers that come with them unless I find them extremely dull or if they're C4Y stickers, which I keep for siamese cubes or replacing just one sticker on something. 

Anyway, my stickers last a bit more than a year because I'm pretty gentle with cubes, and I only do around 30-45 solves a day.


----------



## musicninja17 (Jul 1, 2010)

Storebought rubik's stickers....2+ years of on and off solving, stickers still on, due to the fact I clear nail polish over everything. Honestly it works insanely well. Did this to my new A5 too.


----------

